# Motion triggered voice tracks



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, I'm gonna have a talking zombie via a hacked Gemmy skull. What I want to do is have 4 or so things he says that will be triggered by motion sensor (much like the original skull but with my custom tracks).

Not too worried about the skull itself. I'm really looking for an inexpensive way to play one track at a time started via an external trigger such as a motion sensor, mat, or button. 

For example: trigger fires, plays track 1, stops; trigger again, plays track 2, stops; etc.

Is there a simple yet not too expensive off the shelf or easy to build solution?

EDIT: awe man, tempted not to post any more today... I'm at 666 posts hehehe.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

TM, check this out:
http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm
The board has a "multiple message" mode that will play the recorded messages sequentially, one at a time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Otaku..how hard is it to hook one of those up ..and what are you hooking it up too.
All I know how to hook up is a stereo tv dvd cable so it all comes out right.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Otaku said:


> TM, check this out:
> http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm
> The board has a "multiple message" mode that will play the recorded messages sequentially, one at a time.


Thanks Otaku, I knew I remembered seeing something like this. Hopefully they're still taking new orders for the season. Will call in the morning.

-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Lilly,
Triggering can be done with a manual switch, a mat, PIR or other "dry" triggering devices. "Dry" triggering means no voltage goes to the trigger input. The latest version of the board can also be triggered with a 5VDC, 12-24VDC or a 110VAC signal. Here's a link to the CAP-200 manual:

http://www.cowlacious.com/SupportDocs/CAP200 Rev A Manual.pdf

This is for the player board, not the record/play board. I looked at the record/play info and I don't see the multiple msg capability, just single or dual msg playback. If you need the MM option, you may have to buy two boards, one to do the recording, and one to play back.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Otaku..how hard is it to hook one of those up ..and what are you hooking it up too.
> All I know how to hook up is a stereo tv dvd cable so it all comes out right.


I'm with you on that Lilly. I'd love to learn some of the how-to's for prop electronics.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang....those boards have lots of great uses!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Spooky1 there is a free electronics course in the links section of my website. I can also recommend two good starter books. My website has some electronic how-to info with more to come. If there is anything anyone wants to learn about electronics and microcontrollers just ask me I will be more than happy to help you learn. It is not as hard as you might think.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I'm with you on that Lilly. I'd love to learn some of the how-to's for prop electronics.


I'm trying to start a collection of them for easy reference:
http://www.automat3d.com


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, hpropman & Scottzilla I'll try to put the knowlege to good use.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Otaku said:


> This is for the player board, not the record/play board. I looked at the record/play info and I don't see the multiple msg capability, just single or dual msg playback. If you need the MM option, you may have to buy two boards, one to do the recording, and one to play back.


Yah, I noticed that too. It's actually posted in the description of the second board where it states the primary difference between the CAR and the CAP is that the CAP doesn't record (duh), has voltage trigger, and is MM capable.

Now just need to figure out which PIR I'm gonna need or if it's better to do a manual or mat trigger. Basically my zombie will be behind one of my entry columns and I want to trigger him when people walk between the columns.

The wide PIR does up to 20' but I didn't see mention of the angle. I'm worried stuff in my graveyard on the opposite side or folks walking down the sidewalk from the opposite side will trigger it. The spot PIR is a little too pricey for my tastes, especially considering I need to invest in both boards.

-TM


----------

